# Labeling Sodium Lactate



## gsc (Nov 23, 2017)

I am using sodium lactate in my recipe.  How should I include this ingredient on the label where customers won't be concerned about it's use.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 24, 2017)

I list it as sodium lactate.  Never had anyone ask or show concern.


----------



## Kamahido (Nov 24, 2017)

I just list it as Sodium Lactate as well.


----------



## Heika (Nov 24, 2017)

I just list it as sodium lactate. If someone asks, I tell them it is made by fermenting beets, and is used to harden the bar.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 24, 2017)

You have to list it. 
If people don't like it they won't buy your soap. 
If they are not concerned by it they will buy your soap.


----------



## Heika (Nov 24, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> You have to list it.
> If people don't like it they won't buy your soap.
> If they are not concerned by it they will buy your soap.



In the United States, you actually do not have to list it. Unless the soap makes a cosmetic claim, it is just soap and requires no ingredient listing. As a personal preference, I list all of my soap ingredients, by inci, on my packages. I know I don't have to, but I do anyhow because I want my customers to have the benefit of full disclosure of all of the ingredients.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 24, 2017)

Heika said:


> In the United States, you actually do not have to list it. Unless the soap makes a cosmetic claim, it is just soap and requires no ingredient listing. As a personal preference, I list all of my soap ingredients, by inci, on my packages. I know I don't have to, but I do anyhow because I want my customers to have the benefit of full disclosure of all of the ingredients.



Yes I wasn't actually speaking legally. 
I should have said you should list your ingredients. 
I won't buy soap that doesn't list the ingredients. 
I went around the US and found hundreds of handmade soaps and didn't end up buying one because they either didn't list ingredients or used ingredients I won't use.


----------

